# Fun Accessories for Small Dogs



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

I thought it might be nice to share some of the fun accessories/brands that I found online, back when I was preparing to bring Teddy home. 

Crystal Dog Tags
http://www.brasspaw.com/index.php?cPath=55

Colored Jingle Bell Charms (Great for keeping track of a wandering puppy!)
http://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=7275

Flower Painted Retractable Dog Leash
http://smalldogmall.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=651

Baxter Boo Herringbone Plaid Carrier
http://www.baxterboo.com/dogs/carri..._collection_herringbone_plaid_pet_carrier.cfm

iWoof Hoodie
http://www.funnyfur.com/iwoof-hoody.aspx

Dig It Orange Bone Sweater
http://www.dogapparelonline.com/store/item.asp?ITEM_ID=1046&DEPARTMENT_ID=44

Gemstone Dog Collar
http://www.doggievogue.com/category/dog-collars-harnesses-leads/gemstone-dog-collars

Engravable ID Tags (ipod, credit card, handbag, cell phone, dollar sign, etc.)
http://www.shop.sandicastdogs.com/category.sc?categoryId=340

Red Dingo Stainless Steel/Enamel ID Tags
http://www.gollygear.com/id_tag.htm

Here's a picture of Zoey's Red Dingo tag (medium sized):










Puppia US
http://puppiaus.com/

Pinkaholic New York (Same company that makes Puppia products, but for tiny dogs.)
http://www.pinkaholicnewyork.com/en/about/about_01.htm

This is Teddy wearing his harness from Pinkaholic:









Cloe's Collars
http://cloescollars.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=22&osCsid=8c144374938d632c7688f529ef281054

Ella Dish
http://www.elladish.com/index.php?option=com_products

LupinePet
http://www.lupinepet.com/dog/sm_dog.php

Petote
http://www.petote.com/

Poochie Bells (Great for housetraining dogs of any age!)
http://www.poochie-pets.net/

FouFouDog
http://www.foufoudog.com/collection.html

Dosha Dog
http://www.doshadog.com/beading_collars.html

Kwigy Bo Carriers (I LOVE the Alex carrier!)
http://www.kwigy-bo.com/store/category/carriers

Pet Dreams Crate Accessories
http://www.petdreams.com/cratewear_landing_page.shtml

FidosFashionCollars (Both of Zoey's collars were bought from here. They can also be found on Etsy.)
http://www.fidosfashioncollars.com/


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Thanks they are so cool sites.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I love the stuff on alot of them site I like the shirts and harness


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Some of the stuff can be pricey, but I think that brands like LupinePet and Puppia are reasonable, and very cute.


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

I Love the Flower Painted Retractable Dog Leash so funky hehee!
Thanks for the cute sites  x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

so many nice things but a lot are just wholesale. lol


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Aw thanks for sharing


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

.I like alot of the collars and harness and leashes and other stuff that they sell at walmart to.So that is usllay where i get my stuff from.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, the retractable leashes are so funky and cute! I'd get one for my Jack Russell (Zoey) but she tends to get a little nutty when she sees big dogs, so I like to know just how far she can run, lol.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Let me know if you guys think of any fun brands to be added to this list.  Juicy seems pretty popular.


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow such cool stuff, I love the retractable leads


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

soooo many nice things!
I love Teddy's harness x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

thanks for sharing the links x


----------

